# Help with the Masora to BHS



## mgkortus (Sep 1, 2015)

Im trying to learn how to use the masora marginalis of BHS. I borrowed a copy of "A simplified guide to BHS" by WR Scott. However, Im struggling to make sense of the material. Does anyone know of a good video/tutorial that will actually show what dots correspond to what symbols? I checked youtube without any success. Perhaps some seminary has a video help posted.


----------



## psycheives (Sep 2, 2015)

What Bible verse margin notes? Can you please post a picture of what you are struggling with? I don't understand what you mean by "dots" and "symbols." Tinypic allows you to post a pic for free.

The Hebrew Bible comes with a free-floating card or list at the beginning of the Bible that acts as an abbreviation key for understanding the margin notes. Do you have one or can you find it in the beginning pages.


----------



## mgkortus (Sep 2, 2015)

I have figured it out. Thanks though.


----------

